
Druid 0.9.0 Released - fangjin
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/druid-user/nqqb5RIdBbs
======
leetbulb
I've been using Druid in production for our analytics platform for quite some
time now. This is excellent news! For an easy entry in to Druid, check out
[http://imply.io/](http://imply.io/) :) Congrats to devs and contributors! I
owe you all a pallet of beer. <3 you guys!

